# Tough night



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Fish are starting to show up and havn't been able to go in weeks. First trip quality was a little better with several fish over 20 inches.Found 21 last night between 14 and 19 inches. Water was pretty stained, wind was doable, tide was ripping to low. Don't like a low tide, but sometimes you just have to go. ​


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Fish are starting to show up and havn't been able to go in weeks. First trip quality was a little better with several fish over 20 inches.Found 21 last night between 14 and 19 inches. Water was pretty stained, wind was doable, tide was ripping to low. Don't like a low tide, but sometimes you just have to go. ​


Really nice showing Terry, Ive been looking for you to post. Glad you were able to make it back out!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Sweet !


----------



## desertmower (Feb 23, 2013)

Great catch. I could use a night like that. I only have been seeing one or two where I go in Boggie Bayou


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Desert , get out of Boggy this time of year and go South to Indian or Hogtown bayou. Boggy will be better after about June to July.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> Fish are starting to show up and havn't been able to go in weeks. First trip quality was a little better with several fish over 20 inches.Found 21 last night between 14 and 19 inches. Water was pretty stained, wind was doable, tide was ripping to low. Don't like a low tide, but sometimes you just have to go. ​


Thats a good pile of fisheys Terry:thumbsup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice mess of flounder!
Beats two, I went last night, got half way across a bayou and my outboard started acting up, went ahead and stabbed two, then hobbled back to the boat ramp. Got to do some work on my rig again, as usual !!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

bamafan611, you da man, what a nice table of meat!


----------



## desertmower (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you. I will give those bayous a try.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

LopeAlong said:


> Nice haul!


+++:thumbsup:

catch 'em up.


----------

